# Acople con micrófono condensador omnidireccional



## phcl (Dic 18, 2010)

Saludos
Tengo un micrófono de condensador electret miniatura (FCM-431), que funciona con alimentación phantom, para conectarlo en el techo.
He estado haciendo pruebas y se me acopla sin subir mucho el volumen del micro. 
Los altavoces los tengo a 5 metros.
El microfono tiene que ir empotrado, pero como estoy haciendo pruebas lo sostengo con la mano, ¿puede venir de aqui el problema?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 18, 2010)

el problema es que esos microfonos tienen muy grande el área de captación, y además una elevada ganancia.

si a eso le sumas la alimentacion phantom, y que los parlantes estan relativamente cerca y seguramente apuntando al microfono..es obvio que se va a ir generando una realimentación que termina en acople.

cual es el proyecto? porque el microfono en el techo? porque los parlantes a 5 metros? es una habitación cerrada? los parlantes pueden apuntar en sentido opuesto al microfono?


----------



## phcl (Dic 18, 2010)

Estoy trabajando en centro deportivo, y una de las actividades que se realiza es spinnig.
La clase va dirigida por un entrenador encima de una bibicleta, y con música de fondo. Actualmente llevan un micrófono inhalambrico de diadema, pero con el sudor nos dura poco tiempo, por eso optamos por poner un microfono en el techo para evitar el contacto con el sudor.
La sala no es muy grande y esta cerrada, por eso la distancia entre el microfono y los altavoces no es muy grande.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 18, 2010)

y por qué no colocan el microfono en la bicicleta del profesor?...lejos de su sudor, pero bien direccionado a su boca

o a lo mejor puedas conseguir una pantallita, o un tubito para colocarle al microfono de forma que no tome la señal que sale por los parlantes evitando el acople


----------



## phcl (Dic 18, 2010)

Seguiré haciendo pruebas y ya comentaré como me ha ido


----------

